
Uber's Travis Kalanick sued for fraud - room271
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-40895219
======
CamelCaseName
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14983157](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14983157)

